# Dog licking paws till they are red and raw



## AshleyR

My 3 year old golden retriever has been licking her paws like crazy - so much that they are bright red and look sore. 

We've noticed this happen in past years during the winter months (when her feet get wet) but they've never been nearly as bad as this year.

She doesn't tend her lick her feet raw like she does now in the summer months when her feet get wet. It seems to be a bigger problem in winter.

She is not walking on salty roads - we thought that might have been the problem at first so we haven't been walking her on the roads, just out in the bush where there's no salt.

We haven't changed her food or anything at all.

Any idea what's going on and how we can help her?


----------



## BeauShel

I would clean her paws with something like listerine. Then trim her paw hair short. I say this because I just had to take my foster CoCo to the vet today because he was limping on his front right paw. I thoght he got something stuck in his foot. When I took him they found he had a infection between his toes from bacteria from licking or he got some moisture between it causing a sore. And the licking made it worse. 
Maybe she is getting an infection in her paw, so clipping the fur short and drying them really well might help.


----------



## esSJay

Our vet suggested soaking Molson's paws in a bath of epsom salts, and/or use the Microtek shampoo from the vet, leave it on for 5 minutes before rinsing well. Make sure that you dry the paw thoroughly. 

Have you looked into getting some boots for your dog? I wonder if keeping them dry will help?


----------



## Rainheart

Licking at paws can also be boredom. It is winter, so most people are less active with their dogs. Maybe try to stimulate her more? (I'm not sure how much you are doing with her now.)


----------



## AshleyR

Thanks everyone. We called the vet and he also suggested that we trim her paw fur short and wash her feet once a day with a special antifungal soap. This can be a real pain to do all winter long though. He said that it was probably happening due to her feet getting wet outside and her licking them afterwards (trying to "dry" them) - so her paws are constantly wet or damp which is causing a fungal infection.

I guess we'll be on the hunt for some doggie booties to keep her feet dry when she goes outside. I've checked my local groomer and pet store and they only have the cloth kind that don't look waterproof. Can anyone suggest some good rubber ones I can maybe buy online? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## esSJay

AshleyR said:


> Thanks everyone. We called the vet and he also suggested that we trim her paw fur short and wash her feet once a day with a special antifungal soap. This can be a real pain to do all winter long though. He said that it was probably happening due to her feet getting wet outside and her licking them afterwards (trying to "dry" them) - so her paws are constantly wet or damp which is causing a fungal infection.
> 
> I guess we'll be on the hunt for some doggie booties to keep her feet dry when she goes outside. I've checked my local groomer and pet store and they only have the cloth kind that don't look waterproof. Can anyone suggest some good rubber ones I can maybe buy online?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


We have a pair of Muttluks that we ordered from Canvasbackpets.com They were around $50 and are excellent quality. They keep his paws warm and dry after trudging through the slush and snow on a 30-60 minute walk. 


I hope your pups paws are looking better soon!


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Do you salt your driveway? Whats the name of food?

In the summer I had to feed kibble for 2 weeks instead of raw, dogs started licking feet. Checked ingredients (CORN) Royal Canin for Golden Retrievers


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Paw licking is an Olympic Sport around here. Check for allergies and rinse off salt. Maybe try some Paw Wax too, and if you can get them to wear boots, more power to ya!


----------



## mygoldenkids

I've heard that it dogs tend to lick their paws a lot if they have a fungal/yeast infection. Boredom too...(especially in winter when they can't play outside as often.)

My Maggie was prone to yeast ear infections, and we found that it coincided w/ paw licking. (They itch their ears and then lick their paws, transferring the infection.) Her paws would be soaking wet at times. Ewww.

I'd bring her in for a little check up.


----------



## bradys_mum

We just had the same problem with Brady as well!
I noticed he was licking his front paw constantly and then he started limping bad on it and just feeling really sorry for himself... so we took him to the vets and she told us he had a bacterial infection, due to the damp hair inside his paws etc. (we've never had this problem in the Spring/Summer... just the Winter months)
The vet trimmed the hair inside all his paws, then he was given a shot and sent home with some antibiotics... within 48 hours, he was doing much better and back to his mischievous self!
The vet also recommended we rinse his paws after every walk and then dry them thoroughly... also keeping the hair trimmed... she also suggested booties, but we haven't tried that yet. (not sure if he would keep them on... he's a sock monster at the best of times!)
Hope your puppy doesn't get this very often... poor babies!


----------



## SylviaB

I just took Tundra to the vet for the exact same thing yesterday. I noticed him licking his paw, checked it and it was all red. He has a yeast infection in it. He's never had any problems before. We did have a couple of days of rain, but it's not like his paws haven't been wet before. Anyway, he's got some miconazole for me to put on it along with spritzing a little hydracortisone spray for the itchiness. And actually, he really hasn't been trying to lick it that much. I have used a little Bitter Apple on him too! Of course every time he goes out his feet get wet since we still have some spots in the yard that are wet. The vet said I could use a little witch hazel on it to dry it out.


----------



## AshleyR

Thanks for the responses everyone. Our pup has had this problem for years actually - she is 3 now and we've noticed that every winter the paw licking gets a lot worse! Right now it is worse than ever though. She's licking all four of her paws until they are bright red. Someone mentioned that sometimes their dog's paw would be completely soaked..... yup...... that's my girl..... all 4 paws are sopping! We are constantly at her to stop licking. I bet we tell her at least 6+ times a day to stop.

I'm sure it probably started out as boredom, but now I'm pretty convinced (after talking to the vet) that she's got a yeast infection like some of you have mentioned. The vet also recommended drying her paws thoroughly after she comes in from outside - but do you know what a hassle that is? LOL.... drying them with a towel isn't enough - they are still damp enough that she's inclined to lick them and she does. I would literally have to blowdry each paw completely dry each time she comes in...... aye yai yai....

So, we're washing her feets with a special antibacterial soap the vet recommended and trying not to have her outside any more than she needs to be..... until we can get BOOTS! We live in a remote town but are going to the city in a few days so I'll be on the hunt for a good pair of rubber boots for her that she's hopefully tolerate!


----------



## mylissyk

If it is a yeast infection she needs an antibiotic. You could try putting some baby socks on her feet, and wrap them with vet wrap to keep them on.


----------



## meetuv

my golden has been licking his back leg constantly when I looked I was all red in his paw, as you know golden are very gentle and friendly I put the some medicine the powder equate which gives him some relief any suggestion


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

meetuv said:


> my golden has been licking his back leg constantly when I looked I was all red in his paw, as you know golden are very gentle and friendly I put the some medicine the powder equate which gives him some relief any suggestion


Welcome to the forum. Have you had your boy's paws checked by your Vet?
He may have an infection and require antibiotics.

I keep a bottle of Vetericyn on hand, it's good for minor irritations, scrapes, cuts, etc. I got it at my Vet clinic, they use it at the clinic and recommended it. 

I have since bought it at Amazon. 

If your boy's paws don't improve, I'd have them checked by your Vet.


----------



## Karen519

*So sorry*



AshleyR said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone. Our pup has had this problem for years actually - she is 3 now and we've noticed that every winter the paw licking gets a lot worse! Right now it is worse than ever though. She's licking all four of her paws until they are bright red. Someone mentioned that sometimes their dog's paw would be completely soaked..... yup...... that's my girl..... all 4 paws are sopping! We are constantly at her to stop licking. I bet we tell her at least 6+ times a day to stop.
> 
> I'm sure it probably started out as boredom, but now I'm pretty convinced (after talking to the vet) that she's got a yeast infection like some of you have mentioned. The vet also recommended drying her paws thoroughly after she comes in from outside - but do you know what a hassle that is? LOL.... drying them with a towel isn't enough - they are still damp enough that she's inclined to lick them and she does. I would literally have to blowdry each paw completely dry each time she comes in...... aye yai yai....
> 
> So, we're washing her feets with a special antibacterial soap the vet recommended and trying not to have her outside any more than she needs to be..... until we can get BOOTS! We live in a remote town but are going to the city in a few days so I'll be on the hunt for a good pair of rubber boots for her that she's hopefully tolerate!


I am so sorry. Sounds like she has allergies or perhaps a fungus of some type. I have a friend in Illinois and it sounds like it's the same thing her dog has. They actually have a paw washer, a bucket they put his paws in and then dry each time he goes out. Think he's allergic to a lot of grass.


----------

